# oogle parade and sleeper show



## MIke Jo (Jul 13, 2011)

At the beginning of the summer i headed east from vancouver, prompted by a friend of mine to make a rip for Winnipeg for an "epic barn show." I didn't even ask who it was, or any other details, I just packed a bag and headed out. I was looking for an excuse to leave vancouver anyways as I'd been there most of the winter and it was getting a little stale for me.
Three days of hitching later (fastest way to get anywhere in kkkanada, unless you hitch a plane, which is a story for another day), i rolled into winnipeg and there was a big loud reunion with a few old friends of mine in the Osborn village, which is the hip area of town. our dirty asses brought down the hip vibe though, thats for sure. within minutes our crew was up to about 25 dirty motherfuckers, an excess of banjos, with 3 or 4 dogs and a couple of shopping carts. SCC (shopping cart crew) was representing, along with JBC (junior bacon crew), the other JBC (Justin Beiber Crew), NH! (no hobo!), the kids from Profane Sass (if you dont know this band they fucking rule), ... _so many kids.... _we owned the clocktower square... no one would even go near us and the cops seemed intimidated and confused (what the fuck, are they breeding? i dont want to touch them... look that one has clean fingers... they have dogs... lets get Tim's). whenever this posse would roll out, thats what i would refer to as the oogle parade. this long string of sloppy kids, all falling over, pushing their carts, dogs all tangled up, losing kids in the gutter left and right. it was something to be proud of. like i'm sure you know if you've ever rolled 25+ deep.
turns out this barn show never happens, but we just cruise around asking kids of they want to have a show in their house. that night. with all these punx. and their dogs. and their puke. surprisingly it takes a few hours. but we get a place. so we say we'll be there around 10.
***
So the punk parade rolls up at this house at 10 sharp, and it pretty much looks shut down. but we go around back, put down our packs etc, and figure out whats going on. no one that we talk to knows about the show really, or seems enthused by the scruff monkeys on their porch. but just as we're getting ready to leave, someone that doesnt live there comes out and says "i talked to people, and its all good. the girl who said you can have the show lives in the attic"
"sweet"
"but theres a problem"
"uh huh"
"shes asleep, and I cant wake her up."
"really?
"yeah"
"oh."
"but i think you should just go ahead and have the show in there."
"..... ok"
And we do. We have a moshy, sweaty, dancy, acoustic punk show where everyone is stomping on the ground so loud you could see the floor boards bending, looking like we might make the third floor join the second. everyone in their fuckin boots (good call by member of SCC: 'do we want to gas this place out... dont take off your boots'), dogs roaming around, and badass fuckin tunes.... and this person slept through everything! in the corner of the room! with punk dogs in the bed with her!
***
After the show I swept the room, took the beer cans downstairs, and wiped up some of the sludgy spills/sweat pools/dog hair. i tidied it nicely so that if no one told her, she would never know that the oog parade had cruised thru.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 13, 2011)

haha....awesome!..... savannah GA st. patty's day was like that one year..... all the yuppies and tourists like "wtf, why do they all wear carharts"......we were like a big shitstain on their postcard


----------



## RnJ (Sep 8, 2011)

Haha, all this happened in Winnipeg? I haven't been in the village so much as an hour all summer, cept for when i met Near Beer and another traveler. What a meetup!


----------

